# *URGENT* McAfee SNS ALERT: False Positive in DAT 6329



## thomass5 (28 April 2011)

Falls es noch jemanden interessiert/nützt:

 


> McAfee have received reports of false positive detection of Generic.dx!yxk in DAT file 6329. Please see KB71739





> https://kc.mcafee.com/corporate/index?page=content&id=KB71739


Thomas


----------

